# Ford Blower...?



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I have never seen one before? Cool!

Ford snow blower


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, they weren't common, but there are a few out there..
Not actually made by Ford though! 
There are two known manufacturers who made "Ford badged" snowblowers,
Jacobsen and Gilson..the one in the link above is a Gilson.

Probably most of them date from the 70's, and were sold at Ford tractor dealers.

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

GAR restored one, quite beautiful


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was going to call it a Jacobsen as they made a lot of the Fords but that bucket doesn't look like a Jake ?? Pictures aren't all that clear unfortunately.

Edit: Yup, Gilson. Forgot to refresh before I replied so I could see the other replies :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

Found a Jacobsen ford.

https://appleton.craigslist.org/grd/5426040487.html


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah that sure looks the same...... I like the color combo. Pretty much a B&S Jacobsen then. If he'd come down a little I wouldn't mind adding it to my fleet - but I have my sights set on that Yamaha for my daily driver. I'm hoping if I think about it long enough somebody will whisk away the temptation! lol I gotta sell off a few before I take on any new ones..... might be easy with the storm they are threatening us with monday night/Tuesday ;>P X-ING fingers!


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

As to that first post way above, there's actually a Gilson version of that Ford (55134) currently for sale up on this website. The one above has the Briggs 8HP engine while the one for sale on in the parts section has the later Tecumseh engine version. The machine is an impressive scoot-monster....

Link: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowers-snowblower-parts-sale/84081-gilson-parts-sale.html


----------

